# A little bit of this..A little bit of that!



## fatima_nola (Aug 25, 2010)

Im Back again with more fotd's....enjoy!

*I <3 Club e/s*


















Face::
Same as usual

Eyes::
Mac Club e/s
Mac Motif e/s
Mac Plumage e/s
Mac Brown Script e/s
Mac Graphblack e/l
Random beauty store lashes

Lips::
Mac Chillin l/g













Face::
Same as usual

Eyes::
Mac Passionate e/s
Mac Fig1 e/s
Mac Brown Script e/s
Mac #36 lash
Mac Graphblack e/l

Lips::
Mac Ample Pink l/g

* My attempt @ a vintage/pin-up look*
((( I hated this red lip on me but I will find a way to make it work)))
*Heres the link to the video fotd for those who are intrested*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDkYOuFMzkE














Face::
Same as usual

Eyes::
Mac Ricepaper e/s
Mac Brown Script e/s
Mac Spiced Chocolate e/s
Mac Graphblack e/l
Mac Fascinating e/l

Lips::
Mac Ruby Woo l/s
Random red lipliner for drugstore

* A client I did yesterday*


----------



## hello_my_apple (Aug 25, 2010)

Loves it!


----------



## Kitty_Hello (Aug 25, 2010)

gorgeous!!!! wow! and you did a great job on your client too!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Aug 25, 2010)

Love these pics girl. I love the way you do your eyebrows. I wish I can do mine like that too.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 25, 2010)

^^I agree, your brows are gorge!

Very lovely pics


----------



## Soeth23 (Aug 25, 2010)

Club looks great on you! So does that red lip. <3


----------



## urbanD0LL (Aug 25, 2010)

you definitely are one of my faves poster ! i love all your looks , and you're so gorgeous ! and the eybrows are on point ! do you mind sharing you skincare regimen as well please ?


----------



## fintia (Aug 25, 2010)

lovely looks! love the 1st one!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 25, 2010)

You have such a pretty smile! I like the red lipstick on you


----------



## UnleashTheBats (Aug 26, 2010)

Your looks are fantastic, and you're gorgeous


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 26, 2010)

awesome looks! thanks for sharing! you look hot!


----------



## laguayaca (Aug 26, 2010)

What highlight color are you using? I love it youre amazingly beautiful


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 26, 2010)

damn u are talented.


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful as always! You did an awesome job on your client, what colors did you use for her?


----------



## nychick1384 (Aug 26, 2010)

Really pretty!!!


----------



## amyzon (Aug 26, 2010)

You are TOO pretty!!  I love them all, Club looks amazing on you!


----------



## summerlove (Aug 27, 2010)

great looks!


----------



## fatima_nola (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanx for the lovely commentS!


----------



## fatima_nola (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_What highlight color are you using? I love it youre amazingly beautiful_

 
Most of the time i dont use a highlight color but concealer in Mac NW45 or NW40....


----------



## fatima_nola (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms. kendra* 

 
_Beautiful as always! You did an awesome job on your client, what colors did you use for her?_

 
I used Mac's Vex,Da Bling,Passionate, Fig1, Saddle....


----------



## DigitalRain (Aug 28, 2010)

Beautiful!! If I ever get married I want u to do my makeup


----------



## Cubanita (Aug 28, 2010)

I love that 1st look...


----------



## pumpkiano (Aug 29, 2010)

Fab, especially the 1st one, absalutly love it!! x


----------



## Senoj (Aug 30, 2010)

Love the looks. I'm glad you put up your youtube link.


----------



## Wandalemur (Aug 30, 2010)

these are gorgeous looks! Love them.


----------



## PreciousOne (Aug 31, 2010)

My God, you're stunning.


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 31, 2010)

Very pretty!!


----------



## missalife (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow!! These are stunning looks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your clients make up looks fabulous as well.


----------



## vipervixen (Sep 5, 2010)

Fantastic looks! I like the way you do your brows


----------



## joey444 (Sep 6, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 6, 2010)

what do u use on ur brows?


----------



## mello (Sep 6, 2010)

the last two are my favourites. gorgeous!


----------



## makeuptianna (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes......I love seeing woman of color playing in color. Ur beautiful and the eyebrows are speaking to me! I love it!!!


----------



## siemenss (Sep 14, 2010)

love all the look, red lips suit you


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 14, 2010)

hot.  love all the looks but esp. the metallic e/s on the first one & red lippy on the 2nd


----------



## ilexica (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so jealous of your skin, it's flawless!


----------



## Aijuswhanakno (Sep 16, 2010)

You have such pretty eyes!  You look like a doll


----------



## vogue (Sep 17, 2010)

you made me go get my nose pierced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and your skin looks gorge.


----------



## anacastaneda16 (Sep 17, 2010)

Your skin looks flawless.


----------



## brightkiwi (Sep 20, 2010)

you're so prettY!!!


----------



## h5a6n8n3a (Jul 16, 2014)

So amazing, love the first look!


----------



## lustreglam (Jul 21, 2014)

beautiful!


----------



## throwitawaynow (Jul 29, 2014)

Very pretty


----------



## erynnj (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow club looks so perf on you!!! Love them all!


----------



## bchow1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Love the red lips!


----------



## Paeonia (Sep 5, 2014)

You are such a beauty!! Especially love the red lips on you!


----------

